

Natural Language Processing (almost) from Scratch (2000) [pdf] - mutor
https://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/35671.pdf

======
jesuslop
This is an outstanding 2008 NLP paper and work, they elaborate a
distributional language model with word embeddings learnt with a deep net in a
system called SENNA that has a surprisingly small c source code available in
adition to a pretrained english model allowing one to do semantic role
labeling that gives you a shallow semantic parsing just almost after unpacking
once one learns how they display the results, and the computation goes at
neural net speed, with competitive precision/recall with other reserach
methods.

------
vishnuvram
why does this say 2000 ? Clearly, its 2008 ! Typo.

